# Sooooo excited



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

So the guy in the arctic who has no cigars.... has some cigars!!!

May I am so excited. I checked the mail today and I have to sign for a package... I know what it is as soon as I see it!

*Craig is smoking a cigar tonight!*​
15 days ago I bought them... it was a long wait (but faster than I expected). I only got 6 cigars because I wanted to try a few brands and to be honest I was afraid of our Canadian Tabacco tax. So I decided on the following:

2 x Cohiba Siglo IV
2 x H. Upmann No. 2
2 x Romeo y Julieta Cedros Deluxe No. 1

I am sure the next time I order some I will get NC but I ordered these before I came here and all I really knew at the time was Cubans.

Inside... nice, nice cigars. It was all I could do not to leave school and come home and smoke one!

So I decided to have the Romeo y Julieta Cedros Deluxe No. 1.... unless you guys tell me that I should smoke one of the other ones!

My biggest problem is my cigars showed up before my cutter showed up... so I figure I will have to just rasor blade it, better than bitting the end off right??


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Congrats buddy! I'd go with the Cohiba, but to each their own... Any way you look at it, it's a good day for you and looks like you're stocked up for the weekend. What are you going to do once you've finished these off by next Friday! :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Cohiba:dr:dr


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

I can't wait to smoke the Cohiba but I am afraid that because I am such a new smoker I would not appreciate it as much as I should. Of course I may just say what the hell when the time comes and smoke him anyway!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice. Time to fire them up :ss


----------



## LordOfWu (Dec 31, 2007)

Geez, these guys are tossing up Cohiba like there's a bad choice in the lot! Close your eyes, grab one and go with it!


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

Enjoy!

Fire 'em up and order some more!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

if you are a noob, i would suggest the RyJ...appreciation of the siglos comes with time.


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Bama said basically what I was going to say.

For my taste buds, Start with the cedros...then personally, the Cohiba's as I don't find them as strong as the Upmann #2's. I would also caution that what you eat will impact the cigar. I love to have a nice big meal, then a strong cigar. You will get used to the different cigars. Most of all, enjoy!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Well I decided on the Romeo y Julieta Cedros Deluxe No. 1 and I was not disappointed. It was so nice to have a cigar again. I was thinking about posting some sort of review... but being that I could not tell you what it tasted or smelled like, other than a cigar it would have been pointless. So instead I will just post some more pics and talk about them!

Of course I will post the pics tomorrow as it is now 2:30am her and I am tired!!


----------



## daniyal (Oct 9, 2007)

Great haul buddy! Hope you enjoy the rest as much as you enjoyed the RyJ


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice cigars, I'm sure you'll have great time smoking them.
:tu


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

man, i hate those bands on the upmann no. 2s - but, enjoy those fine smokes!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2007)

Here's what you do craig:

When you get those blank bands i'm sending you. place a band (numbered 1-3) on one of each of the three sticks. Send them to me so I can sample them, and let you know which one you should smoke!

:tu

congrats man. hope you enjoy them!!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Here's what you do craig:
> 
> When you get those blank bands i'm sending you. place a band (numbered 1-3) on one of each of the three sticks. Send them to me so I can sample them, and let you know which one you should smoke!
> 
> ...


Such a selfless gorilla!!

I will make sure that he has some things to smoke! Now worries craig. It is ready to hit the mail on Monday!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Just a random question, are they all supposed to come wrapped in cello?


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Just a random question, are they all supposed to come wrapped in cello?


:tpd: Same thing I was thinking. I have a few Boxes of CoRo's and Siglo II's, and have never seen Cohiba's in Cello? In any regard, nice haul and enjoy them :ss:tu


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

The cello looks to me to have been put on them for shipping. I don't know much about it but I am sure you guys do, they were like little cello bags that are open on one end. Does that make sence?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

BamaDoc77 said:


> if you are a noob, i would suggest the RyJ...appreciation of the siglos comes with time.


Or never (some people just don't like them, Doc ).

As for the cello -- looks to me from the picks like they were put on by the vendor. I've heard of vendors that do that. If you trust your source, there's nothing to worry about. :2

Enjoy -- some mighty fine smokes there!!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Or never (some people just don't like them, Doc ).
> 
> As for the cello -- looks to me from the picks like they were put on by the vendor. I've heard of vendors that do that. If you trust your source, there's nothing to worry about. :2
> 
> Enjoy -- some mighty fine smokes there!!!


:tpd: My latest order came with cello, vender applied.:tu:tu


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Ya thats what I was trying to say, I told the vendor that it may take a while for things to get to me (danm arctic mail).. so I guess when he packaged them he added the cello bags, maybe to prevent flavor or scent transfer?? just a thought.

*EDIT* and I guess I trust my vendor... I don't know if I should or not, but my gut says all is well.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice purchase. One of my most memorable cigars was an 04 Siglo IV last year on my birthday. Just an unbelievable experience!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Nice purchase. One of my most memorable cigars was an 04 Siglo IV last year on my birthday. Just an unbelievable experience!


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

RHNewfie said:


> Such a selfless gorilla!!
> 
> I will make sure that he has some things to smoke! Now worries craig. It is ready to hit the mail on Monday!


Jeff brother you are way to kind. Thanking you in advance!


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats of the smokes. They all look delicious, so just kick back and enjoy them! Can't go wrong with any of them. :tu:ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> Such a selfless gorilla!!
> 
> I will make sure that he has some things to smoke! Now worries craig. It is ready to hit the mail on Monday!


:tpd::r:r


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Very nice pick up. Now all you need is a cooler, a fan & some beads and your on your way... Way down that slope! :ss


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice sampler you picked!! :dr :dr

Now that you're at the edge of the slope have a pleasant trip down!! From here on you'll be picking up speed!!:tu :tu

:ss


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

Every time I look at that pic of the razor I keep thinking the next picture is going to be of youre hand all bandaged up.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Whare R U???

I'm coming over:dr


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> Whare R U???
> 
> I'm coming over:dr


He's north of you. No matter where you live (almost), he's north of you.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Where are I... this may help...


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

str8edg said:


> Where are I... this may help...


Holy crap!!! That is north... Good friends with Santa? Sounds like you might be able to pick up some easy work around Christmas... :ss

Edit - Great smokes you picked up! I'm sure you will enjoy them...


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

str8edg said:


> Where are I... this may help...


On my trip up to Hudson Bay in 98, got my North of 60* certificate, man I hated that trip....too many storms.:hn


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I would suggest letting them rest for at least a week before smoking one. Yeah, I know.. easier said than done. They look great though.


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

str8edg said:


> Where are I... this may help...


I would imagine you don't need to worry about Cigar Beetles :ss


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Congrats, no man should be without smokes! :ss


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

DragonMan said:


> Nice sampler you picked!! :dr :dr
> 
> Now that you're at the edge of the slope have a pleasant trip down!! From here on you'll be picking up speed!!:tu :tu
> 
> :ss


Just don't take ordering advice from Nick... :r:r:r


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Excellent!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

RHNewfie said:


> Just don't take ordering advice from Nick... :r:r:r


HEY!!! It's not my fault customs loves me and won't leave me alone!!! :r :r


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Dang, those are pretty.:dr:dr

Enjoy,

Woogie


----------

